# Squats In Oregon (Portland area preferred)



## Naibz (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here and new to the whole squatting thing. I've done a search on the forum and can't find any posts regarding Oregon squats so I decided to make an account and ask if anyone knows of any current squats in the Portland area.

I, along with my mom and our 12 year old dog are going to be heading out to Oregon in the next few weeks and we have little money or a place to stay. (We need to move out there because all the jobs in her line of work are leaving Colorado). We just need a place to stay for about a month or so to get back on our feet. I think Squatting with some folks would be a good idea, it's inexpensive, and I personally feel it'd be a fun experience, plus I'm sure I could find some like minded people and make some new friends. =)


----------



## L.C. (Mar 22, 2010)

portland squats are usually full like nola. i usually camp there. i would say try a shelter,but the dog is a problem there. you might want to rough it at home if you got some friends there. a new city only brings new challenges. things are rough all over. a move in this economic climate may just add to the problem. squats are mostly just a roof and walls if your lucky. also if you have alot of possesions they are almost always at risk for theft. wish you luck. wish i could help more.


----------



## Naibz (Mar 22, 2010)

No one here can take us in and the job market here is dry but there are plenty of jobs in her line of work in protland. We have someone that can store our stuff but they have no room for us to stay with them.

We're checking out CouchSurfing.org. It seems promising; we just need a month for her to land a job (Intel wants to interview her and has a few tech recruiting firms that are giving companies in the area her resume; she is highly qualified for her line of work).


----------



## stove (Mar 22, 2010)

I tend to agree with LC, though I haven't tried squatting in PDX personally. A squat with a family might not be the best type of move, especially to a new area, while looking for work. y'know, the whole not having a legit address, power, water, etc. might not be the best...


----------



## Naibz (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah, Finding someone on CouchSurfing.org that will help us out , as in let us stay a month, use their address and phone to find her a job and then get our own place, otherwise we are homeless and fucked and the only option would be to squat somewhere, and if we stay here in Colorado we are more fucked cause there is nothing here for us; we have a better chance in Oregon.


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Apr 23, 2010)

One of the best squat I ever had the pleasure to reside in was in PDX.. The neighbors were mad cool, roses in the garden out front, beautiful. Crazy easy beer store that had a beer cooler with no camera 2 blocks away (free duh). Most of the residents were collegy looking kids but were really cool to us funny looking yahoos. I think it was in the NW side of town. It lasted for like 5 months. Very clean ( no tub shitting or any PR bullshit) Good times for sure.. 

peace


----------



## beat_tramp (May 7, 2010)

Naibz said:


> No one here can take us in and the job market here is dry but there are plenty of jobs in her line of work in protland. We have someone that can store our stuff but they have no room for us to stay with them.
> 
> We're checking out CouchSurfing.org. It seems promising; we just need a month for her to land a job (Intel wants to interview her and has a few tech recruiting firms that are giving companies in the area her resume; she is highly qualified for her line of work).


 


Careful - theres cunts on that website who dont like people trying to use it as a "free hotel."Or maybe thats just for single "homeless" males .. dont mind me Im bitter.


----------

